# Burton Awol and Grail



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, i am in South Africa and our options in terms of gear is somewhat limited.

As i mentioned, i have very sensitive feet and high feet archers and shoes tend to nail my feet if not well designed and cushioned.

Currently at our shop i have two options in terms of snowboard boots, the Burton Awol or Burton Grail.

Any comments, opinions, etc. on the two models, pros and cons?


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

No one with any feedback or comments?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm very pleased with the Grail, but it all depends on what fits your foot best. I have not tried the Awol.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

how often do you snowboard? whats your experience? what kind of terrain do you ride? from my knowledge those boots are pretty different. as for your arche's, you can probably throw a pair of insoles into them, or if you already use insoles, transfer them


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

CustomX - J-rad said:


> how often do you snowboard? whats your experience? what kind of terrain do you ride? from my knowledge those boots are pretty different. as for your arche's, you can probably throw a pair of insoles into them, or if you already use insoles, transfer them


I am a beginner, still learning to snowboard,

Terrain would only be slopes, mountain, no park 

I have limited options in terms of various boots, as we only have 2 shops here in Johannesburg, South Africa, so i cant fit the variety you guys have access to.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

RicSA said:


> I am a beginner, still learning to snowboard,
> 
> Terrain would only be slopes, mountain, no park
> 
> I have limited options in terms of various boots, as we only have 2 shops here in Johannesburg, South Africa, so i cant fit the variety you guys have access to.



It all depends on how they feel on your foot. With your arches though, I'm thinking a custom heat molded foot bed is going to be an important addition to your boots. See this thread for reviews: 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/22871-insoles-matter-post-your-reviews.html


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help, i tested a view pairs of different boots and opted for the Grails, and so far, they feel good on my feet.


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

Been wearing the Grails everyday now for 30 min each day, and so far, they are a zillions times better than the rentals I used.

Have a 1 hour session tomorrow on the practice slope deck, and will then get a better feel on teh Grails compared to the rentals used last week,


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you like the Grails. The only problem I've had with them is that on warm, slushy spring days my feet get wetter than any boots I've had in the past. I don't really notice it while I'm riding but my feet have been really wet at the end of the day the past several days.


----------

